# Community Shit in Tijuana



## christianarchy (Dec 28, 2011)

So I was writing a really formal outline of all the things I wanna do in TJ, but my sister reminded me that plans are stupid and never work, and if I want to do something, I should just start doing what I can do now and go from there. So now I'm gonna 'splain this all in plain punk talk.
The basics is, I wanna start a community space in TJ where people can eat for free and sleep if they need and fix their bikes and whatever, because, you know, anarchy, Jesus, whatever.
I have the skrilla to do so, but zero people I know wanna be involved. So I'm trying to buy a car to live in down there for a bit, and I'ma start really small, like blowing all my food stamps/dumpstering in San Diego and then handing out the food in the slums of TJ (Call if FNB if you will), giving away the useful shit I can dumpster stateside, whatever. So if you're into little things like that, get at me. Or if you wanna explore TJ with me - I already know the city pretty alright. And if you get at me in a few months I should have a place for you to crash and a lot of dishes you can help out with.
No one believes in this, but fuck you.
Also, you should sell me a car. Or give one for the cause.
And yes, I was the one that was talking about community space shit in Seattle. That had an okay run but got shut down from the city so I'm relocating to somewhere where less people are shitheads, money goes further, more people are in need, and building codes don't matter. Fuck the USA.
Come get drunk and and talk anarchy with me in Tijuana.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure there's no way talking you out of it. Tijuana was pretty sketch a few years ago (lotsa dope and trouble on the frontera trying to make its way to the states).
Hate to see trouble come to a brother just because he happens to be doing a nice thing for people and being in the wrong place/time. Otherwise, it sounds like a 
worthy endeavor to me and traveling in pairs looking like locals might save you some grief. Take care of yourself (and be safe).


----------



## sons of vipers (Dec 28, 2011)

I would love to join you in a couple months, brother!


----------



## PeterPanarchy (Dec 28, 2011)

ill be derr some time dis year man. yeahhhh


----------



## miklo (Dec 28, 2011)

Dude im so down for this. i speak spanish aswell.
so that should make things somewhat easier.


----------



## TheDirectionlessOne (Jan 15, 2012)

good luck man


----------



## christianarchy (Feb 14, 2012)

UPDATE 2/14 - Gotta 2 BR house with a lot of gardening space for less than $300. Hoping to get FNB off the ground in the next few weeks. Anyone comes through and wants to crash and hangout get at me, also looking for a roomie to split the rent and do cool shit with..


----------



## Cristian (Feb 14, 2012)

yo! can i cruise?


----------



## nvasv (Feb 14, 2012)

I would definitely help out but I'm still searching for work in the area


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow!! That all sounds damn amazing; I absolutely love the Mexican culture. Despite the fact that there is so much more REAL poverty (because being on food stamps in the states is NOT poor!!), the people that I came in contact with while traveling in Mexico were sooo generous, in every manner of the word. I am sure that they will be soo grateful for what you're intending to do down there (and yes, amen to the 'Fuck the USA' sentiment, whole-freakin-heartedly). Bad ass! I didn't know you could rent houses down there as an American?! Well, I don't see why not, it IS Mehiko, and all that, but I was under some (American)  assumption that you had to get an FM3 and all that shit.... Either way, it's awesome that you're actually following through on this and getting shit done; irregardless of how small it may be, it can make a big difference for peoplezez. 

I might be down, at some point in the next couple months or so... Literally flipping coins on whether or not to do what I'm 'supposed' to do, or to live out my OWN dreams. I'm leaning towards the latter, but it's a tricky situation (involving famdamily bizness and bullllsshhiiit)... I puedo hablar espanol, tambien, which is always groovy.  Anyways. Best of luck, mann!!

~ melissA


----------



## outskirts (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad to hear all is working out with your project. It sounds great.


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 25, 2012)

In SD, still havent made it to mexico... soon tho


----------



## suprhromnn (Feb 25, 2012)

Kudos to you man, this sounds like a really cool project. It's not my cup of tea but I think it's awesome that there are people like you looking to give out for nothing in return.

Best of luck and hope this lasts as long as you want it to.


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 12, 2012)

update 3/12 - Food Not Bombs startin this Saturday. Hella stray animals living with me. a couple STP kids have come hung out. do likewise.


----------



## Cristian (Mar 21, 2012)

yes! good job man. glad i got to come down


----------



## christianarchy (May 9, 2012)

Update 5/9 - So between me and some friends, we have 3 2BR houses on a lot with a gate, and we can pretty much do whatever. We have shows on our lot, just planted a garden, have 13 chickens, 11 cats, 2 dogs, and 2 bunnies, skate, smoke mad mota, make carboys full of mixed drinks, do FNB once a week, etc. Soon we're looking into getting a commercial space, then doing free English classes, free meals, building bicycles, cool infoshoppy type things with that. Hopefully. So far, so good. Come hang!


----------



## Zoshpermanent (May 10, 2012)

Sounds dope dude. I am teaching english in Mex city at the moment, any idea how dangerous it is to go from here to there??
Is there floor space to crash??


----------



## Thoreau (May 10, 2012)

Damm if its goin well it can really develop to me something really huge.
~I had this exact ideia in mind, withouth all the punk I guess, im no punk, im an historian and a comunist xd
Hope i get to do that here in Portugal
Also, do you have any pics that you could share?

Again, awsome project!


----------



## PeterPanarchy (May 17, 2012)

Ill try to get there in july! I like the trailer idea you were telling me about.


----------



## Cristian (May 19, 2012)

i'm comin back soon motha fuckah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Everymanalion (May 22, 2012)

I want to come hang out with the chickens! How would i go about this sir?


----------



## christianarchy (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouragement y'all. I'm getting pretty excited about this myself.
Zosh - hella floor space. My friends are hitchhiking to Hermosillo right now so it cant be that bad..specially if you speak some Spanish and have a little cash to pay off potential piggies.


----------



## christianarchy (Sep 10, 2012)

Feeding upwards of 150 a week, and just getting our second feeding (Wednesdays) off the ground.
Still no commercial space, but maybe soon.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Sep 18, 2012)

That is brilliant!! Congrats, man!! that looks fabulous!!  I'm gonna be travelin' (big loop around U$) starting in a couple weeks; will probably get to MX in about... I'm aiming for by Thanksgiving-ish. being in MX for Dia de los Muertos would be awesome, but i'm trying *not* to jump the gun here... for the first time.  Anyways. I'm gonna be crossing at TJ, so i'll definitely hit you up; i'd love to help out for a few days. Shit, and have a place to stay? maybbe? i hang hamakas wherever i can, cuz that's how they rollll in mehikkko. 

Word.


----------



## freeranger (Sep 22, 2012)

this looks fabulous. i may (or may not) be able to travel again soon. maybe sometime this winter. this is shooting way ahead of myself here, but i am curious, leme know how this is shaping up and what kinds of spaces might be available in proximity to you all.


----------



## urbanflow (Jan 22, 2013)

holy crap, that sounds fucking rad! if you're still looking for help/company i could try and make my way out there in the coming months.


----------



## schmutz (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks amazing. Would love to join you for a weekend some time


----------



## Ayurveda78 (Aug 8, 2013)

What's up man? You still doing this down there in TJ


----------



## christianarchy (Aug 24, 2013)

Not leaving anytime soon, despite the lack of visitors..haha


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 24, 2013)

due to the summer heat,may be why,bet as soon as it cools off,you'll get people there


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 24, 2013)

yeah, i'd love to visit this place when it cools down a bit


----------



## Odin (May 5, 2015)

This thread was dead... but If this is still going On I will make a path down there. I want to contribute and help... this is awesome.

I don't give a damn about heat either... I love to sweat a bit. Nothing like a beer and a breeze after a hard day.


----------



## christianarchy (Jun 29, 2015)

http://facebook.com/raicesinfoshop


----------

